# MIM will no longer be sanctioning contests



## sawdustguy (Sep 3, 2007)

" Beginning with the 2008 Memphis in May World Championship Barbecue Cooking Contest, we are going to expand the scope of the event due to the ever-increasing interest in barbecue. We will be inviting teams from all regions of the country and those that are beginning to emerge around the world, challenging champions who may not have competed in Memphis in May to try their hand at the most competitive cook-off in the World. 

As we focus our resources into recruiting championship teams, we will no longer be sanctioning contests through our Memphis Barbecue Association. Meanwhile, the contests that have been sanctioned for 2007 will continue to receive the service of Memphis in May, and long term contests that wish to be Memphis in May-style contests in the future will receive the information and materials to ease the transition."


----------



## sawdustguy (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure seems that way.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 3, 2007)

not that I know, but I think MIM is trying to keep up with the
rest of the bbq world...they're getting left behind quickly.
Little guys like me can't afford to put up a dog and pony show
and have so much weight based on salesmanship and white
picket fences surrounding cookers with water fountains inside
and a hundred bucks of veggies carved up and laying around
for show.

That's not what bbq is about.  BBQ grew from the food of the
common people, as a way to take less expensive cuts of meat
and make em taste great.

These moves won't solve the problem, imho.  They'll accept 
more teams, but it will just be a few of the bigger, richer teams.
If they want to get in on the incredible growth in the bbq comp world,
they need to realize that the new teams are starting with smaller
pits and budgets.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 3, 2007)

Well said Cappy...it's a shame that some people forget the little guy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

I did the MIM event in DC last year and it was very expensive to start with and the Dog and Pony show I had to do took much of my time and effort and possibly away from my competing with my Food.
Here I am talking to one of the Judges in my simple EMPTY booth. lol
http://mikehedrick.com/2006dcmim/03.jpg
Then I sat them down to have a taste and talk some more crap. lol My wife said they never blinked as I laid it on thick.
http://mikehedrick.com/2006dcmim/04.jpg
They did give a nice trophy tho.
http://mikehedrick.com/3rdplaceaward.jpg

I talked my way past the fact I didn't have the fricking stages people build at their booth. Yes, White Picket Fences, Tiki Bars and Frontier Ares and all kinds of stuff. That's not BBQ. Heck the Major MIM Contest they spend Thousands of $ on permenant Booths. That's crazy

Of all the 3 groups I have competed under [KCBS, MIM, IBCA] I like the IBCA [Internation Barbeque Cookers Association] the best. You turn in meat in a box. PERIOD. No garnish like in KCBS, and no Booth Judging like MIM. They run most in Texas but sometimes there is one here in Virginia. Great contest. For Chicken..you turn in a 1/2 of Chicken. Not pieces. That's cool too.

peace
<><


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 3, 2007)

[smilie=threadjacked.gif]


----------



## sawdustguy (Sep 3, 2007)

Good news gents. It seems that a new organization, the Memphis Barbecue Network has been formed. They are in early stages of planning and they will pick up the sanctioning for the MIM contests.


----------

